# Most disappointing movies of 2014



## WiiCube_2013 (Dec 29, 2014)

2014 certainly had a lot of great films but then there were also those that were rather very unsatisfying, boring and had too much to live for.

My top 5 list:

1) Dumb and Dumber To (why does this even exist?!)
2) Godzilla (hey fuckers now you see him and now you don't, ha ha!)
3) Boyhood (way too long, unlikeable characters, bland, uninteresting and a waste of 12 years)
4) The Amazing Spider-Man 2 (too many enemies and it just all feels too squashed)
5) The Interview (by no means it's bad, it's just your average Seth Rogen film)


----------



## endoverend (Dec 29, 2014)

Captain America - The Winter Soldier (Hate me all you want, it was a cheesy moneygrab)
Lucy (100% of the brain = fucking teleportation right????)
The Interview (It's not good just because it wasn't released at first)


----------



## yusuo (Dec 29, 2014)

Godzilla (for obvious reasons, it was a film about godzilla with barely any godzilla)
Anchorman 2 (cause this was just too good too be true and they fucked it( iknow its technically Dec 2013 but i didnt see it till the new year)
Exodus: Gods and Kings, (watched this yesterday, shocking that this piece of crap came from the same guy who gave us gladiator)
Turtles, (Im basically putting this down to Megan Fox though, god I hate that plastic actress)
Lucy, (cause it was a really cool concept that they just took to far, to the point where it made no sense)
Maleficent (cause the idea was really good, but ofcourse disney had to turn it into a complete pussy fest)


----------



## 2Hock (Jan 3, 2015)

LEGO Movie


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 3, 2015)

2Hock said:


> LEGO Movie


 
I thought it was pretty good, but wouldn't rate it any higher.

Now I know this movie's from 2013 but I can't help bringing it to this topic: World War Z (hilariously bad)


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 4, 2015)

My biggest movie disappointment would probably be a million ways to die in the west. Personally I don't like family guy but I found MacFarlane to be funny enough to be worth it but in the end the movie wasn't very funny.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 9, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> 2014 certainly had a lot of great films but then there were also those that were rather very unsatisfying, boring and had too much to live for.
> 
> My top 5 list:
> 
> 2) Godzilla (hey fuckers now you see him and now you don't, ha ha!)


 


yusuo said:


> Godzilla (for obvious reasons, it was a film about godzilla with barely any godzilla)


 

I realize this is kinda old and all, but this angered me and I have to explain why, as one of the biggest kaiju fucks on this site.

First of all I would like to point out that in the direction of "too many human, not enough lizard" You have to realize that every godzilla movie prior to this adaptation, while pumped with action, had very little cinematic reveal and presence to them. They were full of gorgeously campy fight scenes and little to no serious drama.

This movie, took the approach of teasing you with glimpses of one of japans most iconic monsters, and beautifully and masterfully revealing him to you, leaving you on the edge of your seat waiting for what was going to happen next.

Instead of throwing up action in your face, they taunted you with swooping, breath-taking, giant impacting blows and punches, all the way up to that grand fucking finale finisher of his atomic breath.

Not only that, they did a wonderful job with character development and setting an actual stage and plot-line for why the fuck everything was going on. Have you even watched any previous Godzilla movies? Where the plot is literally, "This asshole landed from space, kick his ass pls."

This movie was a fantastic fucking reboot to the Godzilla franchise, leagues better than most of Heisi's work and the 98 Zilla that we dare not speak of, and I cannot wait for the sequel that will soon feature the likes of King Ghidorah, Mothra, and Rodan.

TLDR, these opinions are on par with people that say Angurius is actually a strong Kaiju


----------



## elmoemo (Jan 9, 2015)

Woh I loved the new turtles, enjoyed spiderman and didn't feel as squashed as spiderman 3 was. Also dumb and dumber to was mediocre but watchable.

Hates Lucy though, expected a lot from it. 
Not 2014 but in the woods is pure crap too


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 9, 2015)

The biggest dissapointments to me were all the book-to-movie adaptations.

maze runner mostly.

Sure they took a slightly different direction than the books but for example the maee runner went completely off track to the point where any new fans who were thinking about picking up its book series will have to reread the first book in its entirety which just renders the movie pointless.

Big hero 6 which is easily a quick merch moneygrab thanks to beymax was also amazingly shitty.

The trailer completely spoilt the movie (every action/funny scene was in it) leaving next to no meat on the bone for the movie to surprise me with.

That and also every single cliché it used. Oh damn don't even get me started on them clichés.


----------



## Engert (Jan 9, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> 2014 certainly had a lot of great films but then there were also those that were rather very unsatisfying, boring and had too much to live for.
> 
> My top 5 list:
> 
> ...


 
Heard that! There were more bullshit movies in 2014 but this is a good list


----------

